# I want to start competing... but how??



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi! My name is Kristi and I'm 20. I've been taking lessons for about about 5 months. I used to ride when I was in Junior high, and due to my low self esteem and jr. high boys who made fun of how much I loved horses, I stopped riding after I realized I didn't like my old instructor (RUDE AND STUCK UP!). 

I tried finding a new place to ride but none seemed to care about having me as a student. So, 8 years later, I finally have my own job (I pay for my own lessons) and I found a place I love and I've been riding for fun since I always wanted to get "back in the saddle again". In the back of my mind however, I have been wanting to try competing. I'm obviously a beginner but I want to try. I'm not sure if my trainers take me seriously though since I'm older. This place is also a huge facility with a lot of students and about 30 horses. I need tips and suggestions and to know if its even possible for me to start competing at my age. I also plan on leasing a horse soon for a month. Thank you!


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

welcome to the forum de.you first have to decide whether you want to ride english or western.if you want to compete with cows,barrels,or jumps.there is so many different things you could compete in.and as far as your age,your definitely not too old to compete.i have customers in their 60's just starting to compete.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Pfffft, you're NEVER too old! You're certainly not too old at 20! I've been riding my entire life, and I've never really competed in anything but a handful of local rodeos. I'll be 27 this year and it'll be my very first official Dressage show, after taking my first really "official" lessons in almost my entire life (my grandpa taught me to ride, and my aunt has coached me on and off through the years). I am SO excited!

Just be honest and firm with your coach. Let her know you're genuinely interested, and maybe seek out some local shows as a goal for your entrance into the show world. Most areas have fun low level shows where you don't pay a lot of money and can "try it out" so to speak! They're fantastic for first timers because really, who wants to spend $500 at your first show?

Best of luck!


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

I love english saddle, and I want to learn jumping. All I've done are the tiny crossrails (i dont know if that's what they're called) that are like a foot off the ground at a trot. However, I do prefer english. Thank you so much for being so supportive!


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you soo much!! You are very encouraging! I'm excited to bring this up with her!


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Im 20 and 2011s rodeo queen, I will be showing on a PONY this year LOL!!


----------

